
Chornobyl360 – Chornobyl in Virtual Reality Demo Early Access - Kirilpok
http://www.chornobyl360.com/
======
Kirilpok
If you have Oculus Rift or Google Cardboard with modern Android device we are
glad to include you to the first group of testers! Please subscribe to us on
our website.

